# *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: [solved]

## Mgiese

dieser fehler erscheint nachdem ich "firestarter" starte , firestarter ist eine gui oder ein frontend fuer "iptables" :

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0829f508 ***

bevor ich "emerge -uvaD --world gemacht habe, gings tadellos jemand nen rat ? vielen dank cuiiiiiiiiii

----------

## PrakashP

bug im firestarter. Da macht jemand Mist beim deallozieren von Speicher.

----------

## ian!

Siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316912.html

----------

## Tobiking

Hmm ich habe einen ähnlichen Fehler bei einem Counter-Strike Server mit amxx. Die version von amxx ist zwar etwas älter also nicht die aktuellste aber bis vor 2-3 Wochen lief noch alles ohne Probleme. Jetzt schmiert der Server mit diesem Fehler bei jedem mapchange ab.

Edit: Das mit dem nomalloccheck probier ich grad mal aus.

----------

## Mgiese

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> bug im firestarter. Da macht jemand Mist beim deallozieren von Speicher.

  dann würde es heissen es liegt an der aktuellen firestarter version, downgrade zur alten "fehlerfreien version" machen oder einige tage warten bis das bug gefixt wird ?

----------

## PrakashP

Genau.

----------

## Mgiese

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Genau.

 

nach einem emerge --sync , bekamm ich version 0.9.3  :Very Happy:   , seitdem ist der fehler wieder weg... DANKE cuiiiii

----------

